# Snoring Remedy



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The guys were all at deer camp. No one wanted to room with Bob, because he snored so badly. They decided it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him the whole time, so they voted to take turns.

The first guy slept with Bob and comes to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess and his eyes all bloodshot. They said, "Man, what happened to you?" He said, "Bob snored so loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night."

The next night it was a different guy's turn. In the morning, same thing, hair all standing up, eyes all bloodshot. They said, "Man, what happened to you? You look awful!" He said, 'Man, that Bob shakes the roof with his snoring. I watched him all night."

The third night was Fred's turn, who was an older cowboy. The next morning he came to breakfast bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. "Good morning!" he said. They couldn't believe it. They said, "Man, what happened?"

He said, "Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Bob into bed, patted him on the butt, and kissed him good night. Bob sat up and watched me all night."


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yes indeed...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Experience wins again.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That's pretty funny. I was on a road trip with 4 friends and our friend Ryan could snore so loud. I have no idea how his wife ever got any sleep or ever heard the babies cry because of how loud he was. We were told that if we went to sleep before Ryan, then we could probably sleep ok. Of course Ryan is the first guy to hit the bed and he was out, just snoring like a chainsaw. So very glad that I keep a spare pair of ear plugs in my truck. I bet I could have sold those earplugs for $10 that night.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife says the same thing about me - way to much noise for her. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hilarious!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good stuff...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't snore. Stayed up all last night to check.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

never doubt old cowboy wisdom..............


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

coulda backfired though, if it turned out bob, swung that way.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

ROFLMAO


----------

